# A must see, Chihuaua plays with English Mastiff



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

aaaah.






Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I want one!!

How useful when on a site next door to a yapping J Russell


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Not all J Russell's yap !!!

Loddy :wink:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

The Chihuaua won in the end........the Mastiff choked on it :wink: :lol:


----------

